# Lookin' for a thin EDC.



## RonB (Dec 23, 2017)

I have been carrying a knife daily since I was 6 YO - that's 64 years. Currently I carry a Deejo Linerlock I purchased on Amazon. The thinness of the knife was the deciding factor. I couldn't find anything thinner, but the steel dulls if I look at it too long.  Here is an example of a knife that caught my eye, but I haven't heard of the seller or the company providing the reviews https://www.lamnia.com/en/p/7020/knives-and-folding-knives/viper-slim-folding-knife-ebony-wood-5350ebb

Checking the seller leads to Trustpilot who may be buying fake reviews.

What I'm lookin' for:

THIN
decent steel
THIN
blade under 3" - or at least close
one handed opening, but two handed opening is a maybe
non-flashy scales - med to dark wood or satin finished metal in natural colors
clip - knife will be used as a money clip
> $200 US, but ~ $100 would be great
THIN 

Thanx,
Ron

EDIT TO ADD that I went through the whole 20 page EDC post that surfaced recently. Most comments don't mention thinness.


----------



## strumke (Dec 23, 2017)

I've moved on to bigger knives, but the Kershaw leek was a great EDC for years. Small, light, thin, and held a decent enough edge. It's also nice that it's ~$50 or less sometimes.

I would also look into some of the spydercos. They are a bit bigger than the leek, but still decently thin and not too pricy.


----------



## Matus (Dec 23, 2017)

Spyderco Delica (normally VG-10, limited Sprint runs can differ, I have one in HAP40). One handed opening, 2 handed closing. Excellent value.
Kershaw Leek, super thin blade, different steels including very cool looking D2, the handle is bordering too thin
EMknives slipjoints (ca 120 , made in Poland, nice thin blade from m390 or us2000 steel, every piece has different scales, I have one and love it)

I will check for more, but unfortunately most of todays folders are made to be cool instead of practical and are often way too thick to slice an apple or a cardboard. But cool they are


----------



## panda (Dec 23, 2017)

https://www.lamnia.com/en/p/20959/knives-and-folding-knives/al-mar-hawk-ultralight-folding-knife


----------



## Matus (Dec 23, 2017)

Rereading your post RonB - I would first add that I like thin blades on pocket knives too.

That slipjoint I mentioned does not have a clip.

Some Spyderco knives have a wire clip - that one should work well as money clip. Spyderco Dragonfly comes to my mind. A great little knife.

The AlMar knives mentioned are not mainstream, but have a very good name. Do check out their homepage - they have several models with different size that otherwise look somewhat similar.

Lamnia is a good shop (I bought from them in the past). 

Have a look also at Benchmade knives - they list also blade thickness for all their models (as does Spyderco on their homepage)


----------



## Barmoley (Dec 23, 2017)

I like Spyderco urban, slip joint. There was a Sprint run in k390, you can still find it some places. Even the regular one in N690co is nice too.


----------



## parbaked (Dec 23, 2017)

The Al Mar Ultralights are great but they are discontinued and hard to find - especially the smaller Hawk.
The Spyderco Dragonfly is a great money clip with a really thin blade. I have one in HAP40 that is a great little slicer.
You can get the Dragonfly with G10 or stainless steel handles if you don't like the FRN scales.
I also carry a Benchmade 707 Sequel, which is a superb knife but sadly discontinued. 
The Benchmade Valet 485 is a more pricey but excellent choice with 2.5mm thick Bohler M390...nice!


----------



## Ivang (Dec 23, 2017)

+1 on the dragonfly, I have it in zdp 189 and it's just amazing what you can do with such a small light knife


----------



## Matus (Dec 23, 2017)

Just +1 on the Dragonfly. I had one in Aogami Super but lost it  and yes - it is a very useful knife given how light and small it is


----------



## panda (Dec 23, 2017)

had dragonfly in hap40, fantastic knife, but i found it too small and gifted it to a friend.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 24, 2017)

Thin? Benchmade bugout.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Dec 24, 2017)

RonB said:


> Checking the seller leads to Trustpilot who may be buying fake reviews.



Does this really happen?


----------



## RonB (Dec 24, 2017)

Devon_Steven said:


> Does this really happen?



Go here:

https://www.theguardian.com/money/2013/jan/26/fake-reviews-plague-consumer-websites


----------



## RonB (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanx again to all who commented. I wound up finding a Benchmade Valet at a local knife shop I didn't know was located in Midlothian VA.

Ron


----------



## Matus (Dec 27, 2017)

That looks like a nice knife!


----------

